

Ask HN: Braintree (payments gateway) alternative for startups outside the US? - giladvdn

Braintree is an excellent solution for American companies. We want to introduce paid accounts for our (currently low-volume) web app. Does anyone know what we can use, other than Paypal?
======
figured
Here are previous threads :)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=948036>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=526517>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=432284>

~~~
lobster_johnson
None of those threads deal with services that serve international customers.

Oft-mentioned services like Chargify, CheddarGetter and Spreedly have limited
international support. Often it's difficult to determine the extent of the
support, and I have been searching through support forums to find out what I
need.

CheddarGetter, for example, supports "all currencies" (their claim) and a
number of international gateways and merchant accounts, but does not offer any
languages other than English. So they didn't think that one through.

Recurly has several languages, but does not offer any template system for
their hosted payment pages, so no custom translation is possible. (None of the
other services I have mentioned support templating, either.)

My experience, from dealing with 5-6 different SaaS billing vendors, is that
it's as though globalization hasn't happened yet. All the current SaaS billing
vendors are US companies who have no clue about the rest of the world.

There are international-friendly non-SaaS vendors, but they have web pages
built from stock photos of soulless, snappily-dressed consultants (eg.,
<http://www.wirecard.com/>) and the only way to sign up is to call them and
talk to a sales person.

------
lachances
We're in Canada, have looked at Braintree and couldn't get a merchant account
going either with them or their only partner for Canada. Turned around and
looked at Beanstream for Merchant Account + Gateway, so far excellent service
and product. Gateway not as neat as Braintree's Transparent Redirect but
better than almost anything we've looked at.

------
fastspring
There's SaaSy, which works with vendors in most every country and unlike the
others is all-inclusive. Order pages are translated into 20 languages and end
users can pay in Euros, USD, CAD, Yen, AUD, Pound, etc. VAT is managed for
vendors as part of the service.

------
zabeth24
It depends on how you want to charge for your web app. Check out Willet
(<http://www.getwillet.com>).

[Full disclosure: I'm a Willet co-founder.]

~~~
lobster_johnson
\- Web page says "US and Canada" only.

\- The FAQ says that "Willet is a super fast and simple way to buy digital
goods and services". Surely you are targeting developers, ie. the seller, so
you should tell us that Willet is a super blah blah way to _sell_ digital
goods and services?

\- Willet seems designed for very small transactions and has no support for
subscriptions.

\- Your site does not tell me how I, as a seller, gets the money. Surely
that's at least half of the point of services such as Braintree -- ie., the
merchant account.

------
amarcus
Chargify.com supports many international merchant accounts.

------
jaz
Which country are you located in?

~~~
giladvdn
Israel

~~~
yuvadam
By far your easiest option would be use Tranzila, or one of the similar
services.

That - or just use PayPal WPP.

------
ArtemZ
Bitcoin :-D

